# Public Liability Insurance



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi, I'm starting to look into DWA snake keeping, and I was just wondering who people get there PLI with. I know SiUK has his with Exotics Direct but are there any other companies who do it? Seems like they have the monopoly on this. *Wonders if RFUK members could stump up some money to start a DWA insurance company*


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

Isent the DWA licence £2500 in Notts?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Highly unlikely and even if they tried to charge that sum it could be challanged legally...


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Funny you should put this post up i have just rang someone who does this. Give them a call...

0800 626012

I think they'r called brooks braithwaite xx


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i sent a me-mail to my local council and thery said that it only cost £75


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

Both exotics direct and brooks braithwaite are excellent and have dealt with them personally. I have also used a insurance broker and they were cheapest however be careful as the often put silly stipulations in place.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

htd100 said:


> Isent the DWA licence £2500 in Notts?


 Notts is a big place, the erewash council only charge 105 for an application


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

gaz0123 said:


> i sent a me-mail to my local council and thery said that it only cost £75


 Your council won't insure the reptiles! You need separate insurance. 75 will be your application fee!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> Funny you should put this post up i have just rang someone who does this. Give them a call...
> 
> 0800 626012
> 
> I think they'r called brooks braithwaite xx


Are you getting DWA?


Sorry, haven't mastered multi-quote yet!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Your council won't insure the reptiles! You need separate insurance. 75 will be your application fee!


you will also have to pay for the Vet inspection and thats the expensive part!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Do you not also have to pay for the council inspectors to come out too?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Do you not also have to pay for the council inspectors to come out too?


The DWAL fee includes the council inspectors visit.

Just to clarify things the fee which your local council charge i.e the DWA licence application fee is supposed to be there to cover the following and no more (and its supposed to be non profit and reasonable).



Admin
Issue of certificate
A visit by their licensing officer
Hope that helps:2thumb:


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Your council won't insure the reptiles! You need separate insurance. 75 will be your application fee!


no... you need a DWAL which is from the council, can cost wahtever price they decide to put on it, researched it and some are like 25, other are hundreds, and also a PLI, which isn't from the council

that is right isn't it?


----------



## BigC90210 (Oct 20, 2008)

When i worked as a body piercer we looked at taking a mobile unit to a local festival, it was £75 for our application fee for PLI and a further £100 for a guy to come check our mobile unit met the standards etc, as obviously our normal PLI certificate only covered us in the studio.

Hope that helps.

Col


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

htd100 said:


> Isent the DWA licence £2500 in Notts?


EMAIL FROM 2 YEARS AGO

Thank you for your prompt response. 

The initial fee is £1100 which is made up of the licence fee of £223 and any vet’s or consultant’s fees which will all be deducted from the £1100 and the balance will be refunded. Only the balance is refundable.

Each application is judged on its own merits so I can advise you that there is general guidance only given in the legislation which would be taken into consideration and which you might need to address as follows:-

Any Dangerous Wild Animal must be held in accommodation which:- 

¨ ensures that the animal will not escape.
¨ is of suitable construction, size, temperature, lighting, ventilation, drainage and cleanliness.
¨ is suitable for the number of animals proposed to be held there.
¨ is suitable for the animal to take adequate exercise.

Any animal must be supplied with adequate and suitable food, drink and bedding material; and must be visited at suitable intervals.

Appropriate steps must be taken to protect any animal in case of fire or other emergency.

All precautions must be taken to prevent and control the spread of infectious diseases.

If you would like an application form please contact me.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

hysteria_uk said:


> EMAIL FROM 2 YEARS AGO
> 
> Thank you for your prompt response.
> 
> ...


Personally i think that their approach is questionable as they are asking for far more than the total is likely to come to.

The licence sum of £223 may be higher than in some areas but is not outrageous.

The most expensive vet is likely to come in at £500 or so..leaving possibly a balance of £250 or so to come back.

I'm not a legal expert but this seems wrong and is obviously aimed at trying to put people off.

If I lived in that area I'd be more than happy to go for them as I love a fight with councils.....

Interestingly the section where the council says that in the event of fire any animals must be protected is different to what I was told...i.e. in the event of a fire it is assumed you look after yourself and tough sh** to the snakes....


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I use exotics direct.


----------

